# O' Emperor Most Holy.....



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

(This is another experimental story, an effort to tell the tale of an Imperial Guardsman through his prayers to the Emperor.Each section represents a different prayer. Just like with "We" don't expect greatness, it's just something I'm using to try and push my boundaries in writing.)

O Great and Eternal Emperor, 
who protects us with your undying love,
survive us through the dangers of the Warp, 
and lead us to the grip of real-space.

As we descend upon this planet,
grant us protection from their guns aimed to the heavens,
grant us success and glory,
our work in Your name.

Emperor! 
Grant us your fury!
Grant us your righteous vengeance!
Grant us the strength to strike down your enemies!
In Your eyes we fight,
and in Your will we shall achieve victory!

Immortal Emperor, guide my shot!
Guide my blade, as I bring down the foe!
Guide my brothers through the enemy, 
to bring down their unholy reign!

Sweet Bringer of Light,
shine it upon us this day,
that we may avoid the enemy's rage.
Shine it upon us,
that we may recover,
and smite them,
to send their black souls to the Warp.

Emperor, most holy...
Why do you bring upon us such despair?
Are we to prove ourselves?
Your wisdom is the final word,
but I fear these may be mine.
Help us, sweet and holy Emperor.
We plead with you,
do not let our service end now.

Emperor,
do not forsake me.
I am left alone,
do not leave my side now.
They come for me, I can hear them.
Do not leave me alone in the dark.

My lifeblood drains away,
my bones lay in pieces.
I am unable to serve,
and so I beg for death.
Welcome me to your home,
Immortal Emperor.
Do not let me fall for nothing.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Not bad at all.


----------

